# Should harvest??



## Columbian Connection (Sep 24, 2005)

The foracast for my area in a couple of days says that it is going to get down into the 40's at night. Should I harvest? Will the plants live or die??


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2005)

..Are they _ripe_?
40 degrees isn't going to frost/hurt them.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Sep 24, 2005)

Some are some are not. What I mean is some are very well into the mature stage and there are others that look like new buds just coming out. That is on the same plant. I don't know if I should do it or not. If I do should I cut the whole plant down or pick it dry and leave the stick standing


----------



## Hick (Sep 24, 2005)

I seldom pull the entire plant. I trim all the fan leaves and garbage on site. All that comes home with me are untrimmed buds.
You _can_ harvest individual buds, as they ripen.


----------

